

Ask HN: Are there any hackathons for non-students and non-graduate-students? - klysium


======
krrishd
Location context would also help in this situation, I'm sure there are local
hackathons that'd allow anyone.

Also, make sure you check out the Startup Digest
([http://startupdigest.com](http://startupdigest.com)) for your location to
see what hackathons are happening.

------
kkoppenhaver
If you're in the Chicago area, you might be interested in an upcoming civic
hackathon that we're hosting.

[http://drinkndev.com](http://drinkndev.com)

~~~
klysium
This seems like the perfect hackathon for me. unfortunately it is in Chicago
=[

------
smeyer
Yes. I see lots of hackathons all the time that don't care about student
status. Have you tried to find them in your area and failed?

------
gailees
Check meetup.com, challenge post, and hacker league. Hackathons are taking
over the world.

~~~
klysium
I completely forgot about Hacker League! I must have unsubscribed because
majority of the events were for students. I might check them out again. Ive
never heard of ChallengePost, thanks for the suggestion

------
bilawal
There is far too many hackathons for non-students, such as AngelHack,
BattleHack, Startup Weekend (arguable to whether an hackathon) amongst many
more.

A lot of student hackathons accept dropouts too on a case-by-case basis. But
there's hackathons for all :)

------
mobileappqueen1
There are tons. Check challengepost and hackathon.io

~~~
klysium
I have not heard of hackathon.io. what a simple name!

